# Mawis/Tune Kinder-Showbike



## chris5000 (7. September 2010)

Wollte nur einen Link zu einem Foto eines Kinderrads am Tune-Stand der EB 2010 posten, auf das ich gerade gestoßen bin:

http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/pics/file.php?n=3411&w=o

Dass es sich um Custom Titanrahmen und wahrscheinlich auch Gabel von Mawis handelt, schließe ich aus diesem Facebookeintrag.

Mir persönlich wäre es zumindest zu viel BlingBling (und zu teuer ). Aber schön zu sehen, dass sich doch immer wieder mal jemand Gedanken um Kinderräder macht und sei es erstmal nur zur Show.

Hat jemand mehr Details zu dem Rad?

Gruß,
Chris

*EDIT:* Hatte hier ursprünglich noch auf ein zweites Foto verlinkt. Im Nachhinein ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass das ein anderes Kinderrad am Tune Stand jedoch von 2007 war.


----------



## tripletschiee (7. September 2010)

Schade, auf der BikeExpo in München hat er es leider noch nicht dabei gehabt. Sieht aber echt schick aus! Aber was ist schon "zu teuer".... wenn jede Minute, die der Knirps dann damit fährt, einen Euro kostet? 

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (7. September 2010)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> was ist schon "zu teuer"....



"zu teuer" für mich ist z.B. wenn Mawis auf seiner Website knapp EUR 2000.- als Grundpreis für einen Rahmen angibt. Dann noch die Tune-Komponenten dazu... Ich kann mir sowas dann schlicht nicht leisten. Auch nicht für mein eigenes Rad.


----------



## Svensaar30 (7. September 2010)

Hi das komplette Bike kostet ca 4000 Euro  gruesse Sven


----------



## the donkey (7. September 2010)

Aber mit Sicherheit nicht für Herrn Fahl oder dessen Firma!!


----------



## chris5000 (7. September 2010)

Auf light-bikes.de hatte noch jemand eine Nahaufnahme parat.


----------



## chris5000 (8. September 2010)

6,6 kg ist das Gewicht


----------



## popeye (8. September 2010)

hallo, damit der thread nicht nur aus links besteht:





gruss,
Michael


----------



## tripletschiee (9. September 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> "zu teuer" für mich ist z.B. wenn Mawis auf seiner Website knapp EUR 2000.- als Grundpreis für einen Rahmen angibt. Dann noch die Tune-Komponenten dazu...



Das hab ich auch gemeint. Bei dem Preis, der zu erwarten ist, kostet dann jede Benutzungsminute (bis der Zwerg dem Bike entwachsen ist), fast schon einen EUR.  Ich würd es mir aber gerne leisten können! 

Aber es ist wirklich wunderschööööön!  

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------

